# JTree - Farbe von nodes ändern



## JavaTom (20. Dez 2007)

Ich habe eine JTree mit mehreren Nodes. Nun soll wenn ein Button gedrückt wird, sich die Hintergrundfarbe
des ausgewählten Knoten ändern.
Wie kann ich jetzt vom ausgewählten Knoten dir Farbe ändern?


```
public class JTreeA extends javax.swing.JFrame {
    
   
     private void initComponents() { 
        ...
        DefaultMutableTreeNode v1=new DefaultMutableTreeNode("hallo");
        DefaultMutableTreeNode v12=new DefaultMutableTreeNode("asd");
        DefaultMutableTreeNode v13=new DefaultMutableTreeNode("fda");
        v1.add(v12);
        v1.add(v13);
        jTree1.setModel(new DefaultTreeModel(v1));
        ...
       }
       

   

    private void jButton1MouseClicked(java.awt.event.MouseEvent evt) {
 
      DefaultMutableTreeNode node =(DefaultMutableTreeNode) jTree1.getLastSelectedPathComponent();
     //hier Farbe von aktuellen Node ändern 
    }
 
 }
```


----------



## Niki (20. Dez 2007)

Schau dir diesen Thread dazu an, da wurde diese Frage beantwortet:
JTree Farbe


----------



## JavaTom (27. Dez 2007)

Danke!


----------

